# LDS Store looks to be restocked



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

THE LDS STORE seems to have stuff back in stock and shipping

Cases of rice, beans, wheat.. and some other 30 year storage items

I think their prices are fantastic and they have low shipping costs

plus the stuff is already canned for 30 year storage. 

and they focus on the essentials


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

$50 for 5 lbs of white rice is a little steep IMO.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Looks like descent prices since it’s all conveniently packaged for long term storage. I like how it’s listed in case quantities ✌

Thanks for the tip, I’m going to place an order. 👍


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Nick said:


> $50 for 5 lbs of white rice is a little steep IMO.


Prices on most food items has risen dramatically. I've shopped around and buy from the LDS store whenever possible. They don't have a big variety but they usually have the best prices around.

One way to beat the online price is to find out if they have a local store near you. I'm glad I did. I made a friend by way of the local store.





__





Find a Home Storage Center


Find a Home Storage Center




providentliving.churchofjesuschrist.org


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Steep prices don't bother me that much on items that we buy and consume regularly. Cost Average is the way to go to ensure you have what you need when you need it.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Nick said:


> $50 for 5 lbs of white rice is a little steep IMO.


That price is for a case of 6 cans. Thats about 33 pounds.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Chiefster23 said:


> That price is for a case of 6 cans. Thats about 33 pounds.


My bad. That's a lot better than 5#. I retract my previous statement.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

I love LDS, but the best deals are had if you can find a local LDS supply/dept to purchase in person. Their prices reflect shipping costs, so you get a decent discount if you buy in person. Our last visit to an LDS store, we purchased 90 cases of food (for a couple families), and we needed a covered trailer. We drove for a couple hours to get there, but saved many hundreds of dollars compared to shipped pricing. 

As for Rice, there's no cheaper option than costco and mylar. We've priced out 32lb 5g tubs of mylar sealed rice as follows:

25lb bags of Costco enriched rice = $9.49ea X 10 = $95
5g Mylar bags = $3ea x 8 = $24
O2 Absorbers = $1 ea x 8 = $8
Home Depot 5G buckets/lids = $6 x 8 = $48

Total cost per 32 lb bucket of white enriched rice is under $22

This yields 8 buckets (250lbs total) of enriched rice (stable for 30+ years). 

Yes, it's more work than pre-made from LDS, but let's do a comparison: 

$50 for 33 lbs = $1.50/lb
$22 for 32 lbs = $0.66/lb

It's less than half the cost. Spread out over the cost of 250lbs, it's significant

LDS = $375
Costco = $165

Just my $.02. You pay for convenience for sure. And I've used LDS a LOT, but not for rice. Sometimes LDS is cheaper, sometimes not.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Trihonda said:


> I love LDS, but the best deals are had if you can find a local LDS supply/dept to purchase in person. Their prices reflect shipping costs, so you get a decent discount if you buy in person. Our last visit to an LDS store, we purchased 90 cases of food (for a couple families), and we needed a covered trailer. We drove for a couple hours to get there, but saved many hundreds of dollars compared to shipped pricing.
> 
> As for Rice, there's no cheaper option than costco and mylar. We've priced out 32lb 5g tubs of mylar sealed rice as follows:
> 
> ...



You only put 25# of rice in 5 gallon buckets? I put 35# in mine with room to spare.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Nick said:


> You only put 25# of rice in 5 gallon buckets? I put 35# in mine with room to spare.


I can get 35lbs in a bucket but there's no room to spare.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

inceptor said:


> I can get 35lbs in a bucket but there's no room to spare.


I may have been exaggerating a little. 35# is about the limit. I could maybe fit another couple lbs, lol.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Nick said:


> You only put 25# of rice in 5 gallon buckets? I put 35# in mine with room to spare.


i think you might want to re-read my post, lol. Each time I do a rice prep, I purchase 10 bags of rice and 8 buckets. I get about 32lbs of rice in each bucket. I have room to spare, but the 10/8 math is easier for me.. maybe I could pack in an extra 25lb bag of rice into the 8 buckets, but itd be a tight fit IMHO.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Trihonda said:


> i think you might want to re-read my post, lol. Each time I do a rice prep, I purchase 10 bags of rice and 8 buckets. I get about 32lbs of rice in each bucket. I have room to spare, but the 10/8 math is easier for me.. maybe I could pack in an extra 25lb bag of rice into the 8 buckets, but itd be a tight fit IMHO.



I apologize, I apparently misread or my math is really bad lol. Not afraid to admit when I'm wrong. I use the Tractor Supply 5 gal buckets for my rice storage. They hold 35# pretty easily. Maybe they're a little bit bigger than the HD ones.


----------



## pikepole20 (Nov 27, 2017)

I just placed an order. I have not used them before. The prices were reasonable. It seems I also have store within about 20 miles. Might have to check that out as well.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

pikepole20 said:


> I just placed an order. I have not used them before. The prices were reasonable. It seems I also have store within about 20 miles. Might have to check that out as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


The store is a little less expensive but they usually carry the same thing. Because of the scamdemic, some are closed, some are only open by appointment and some are open. Call ahead and find out what's going on in your area.


----------



## pikepole20 (Nov 27, 2017)

I looked at the website. It looks like they are open 2 days a week only 4 hours each of those days. Also said to call ahead to make sure. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

pikepole20 said:


> I looked at the website. It looks like they are open 2 days a week only 4 hours each of those days. Also said to call ahead to make sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


the prices for us were significantly better in person. We had a 4 hour window each week, by appt only, but we saved a LOT of money, and it was worth a two hour drive. Some of the items were (from memory) around $30% off in person. Some were negligible difference. But I think we saved on avg around $10/case maybe, and we ordered 90 cases... do the maff. Worth a 20 mi drive.


----------



## pikepole20 (Nov 27, 2017)

Yes, I purchased some of the pasta type things and rolled oats. I already had some rice, beans and that type of stuff. Shipping was only $3. They are definitely on my list now.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have purchased (mail order) from these folks severals times. I consider their prices fair and shipping is fast and cheap. I must admit that I have never opened and tried a can of their products. I bought them on the recommendation of a mormon friend who gave them a very high thumbs up. I consider these supplies as long term “alamo” type supplies so they will stay in deep storage until needed. Hopefully never!


----------

